# Infra Vs. Supra



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 9, 2007)

This puts it into perspective.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2007)

Whew! I don't know if I could do that. Make that kind of a compromise I mean. The bigger error, obviously, is if one of them were to conclude that it doesn't matter. That would be worse than just being wrong.

I think what I would do is give my wife a week to come over to my side. If at the end of the week she defied my authority, I would then bring her before the elders and maybe ex-communicate her or stone her or something. 

It's a good thing they didn't get into it over Archetypal/Ectypal Theology. There would have been bloodshed by now.


----------



## Herald (Apr 9, 2007)

This thread puts things in perspective. My wife and I have considered professional counseling over how the toilet paper is hung. I like to pull it from the top; she prefers the bottom. I've explained to her that it is a simple matter of weight ratios. A 1 lb. tensil strength cannot survive a 5 lb. pull. Nevertheless, she has been unwilling to concede my superior logic. But now that this couple (from the link on your OP) are able to co-exist with an infra/supra disagreement there is hope from my wife and I! I'm not sure what the solution is, but now I have hope.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 9, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> This thread puts things in perspective. My wife and I have considered professional counseling over how the toilet paper is hung. I like to pull it from the top; she prefers the bottom. I've explained to her that it is a simple matter of weight ratios. A 1 lb. tensil strength cannot survive a 5 lb. pull. Nevertheless, she has been unwilling to concede my superior logic. But now that this couple (from the link on your OP) are able to co-exist with an infra/supra disagreement there is hope from my wife and I! I'm not sure what the solution is, but now I have hope.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 9, 2007)

Bill you are right but your scientific reasoning is superfluous. It's simply a matter of proper etiquette. When the paper hangs off the front it say's "Here I am, I am here to serve you, please help yourself and drink deep of my soft luxury. Mi casa su casa!"

Conversely, when the paper hides in the back it is saying, "Please leave me alone, if you must use some then please be sparing. We are cheap and wish you would go away. Take gas and die.!"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Herald (Apr 9, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Bill you are right but your scientific reasoning is superfluous. It's simply a matter of proper etiquette. When the paper hangs off the front it say's "Here I am, I am here to serve you, please help yourself and drink deep of my soft luxury. Mi casa su casa!"
> 
> Conversely, when the paper hides in the back it is saying, "Please leave me alone, if you must use some then please be sparing. We are cheap and wish you would go away. Take gas and die.!"



Bob, but with science on my side I feel better prepared to make a cogent argument. 'course cogent arguments don't complete the paperwork. But I digress....


----------

